# wie tötet man big game fische???



## heiko666666

hallo|wavey:
mal ne frage;wie tötet man eigentlich grössere big game fische???etwa mit knuppel wie ne forelle?!:q
gruss heiko...


----------



## heiko666666

*wie tötet man big game fische*

hallo|wavey:
wie tötet man eigentlich grössere bg-fische? etwa mit nem knuppel wie ne forrele ?!?
gruss heiko...


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*

Eigentlich kann man die ja kaum verwerten, warum dann töten? Aber es geschiegt eben und einige Fische sind ja auch sehr viel Geld wert für die Crew.
Baseballschläger und dann Kiemen öffnen.


----------



## duck_68

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*

Warum sollte man die Fische nicht verwerten können??? Habe auch mal gehört, dass der Fang der Crew gehört.....


----------



## rauber83

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*

also tuna und so erstmal ein paar mit dem knueppel, dann draht ins rueckgrad und ausbluten. wahoo und dolphin das selbe aber meistens kein ausbluten. also es kommt ja immer drauf an wo man fischt. ich wuerd mich zb weigern ein boot zu chartern wo alles der crew gehoert und dann billfish mitgenommen werden, das ist zum kotzen.... in den usa zb gehoert alles dem kunden(marlin und sail werden selbstverständlich zurückgesetzt, bzw es ist ja illegal den fish ueberhaupt aus dem wasser zu heben). dafuer bezahlt der kunde ja auch. danach photo und dann wird alles filitiert und fuer den kunden in plastiktueten verpackt.....


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Warum sollte man die Fische nicht verwerten können??? Habe auch mal gehört, dass der Fang der Crew gehört.....


 
Die meisten Big Game Fische gehören zu den schmackhaftesten Fischen überhaupt. Deswegen
werden viele von ihnen roh verzehrt, weil die
zu zerbrutzeln wäre ein Verbrechen.
Für den Erlöß eines großen Blauflossenthunes kann
man sich locker einen nagelneuen audi A4 kaufen ! |bigeyes

@heiko666666,

ja was glaubst Du denn, wie man einen big game fisch tötet ? Genau so, wie jeden anderen Fisch auch. Der einzige Unterschied ist , dass manchmal der big game fisch den
Angler tötet. 
Es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen wie z.B. ein Dorado,
der 'ne Hornplatte im Schädel hat. Dem kannst Du
auf dem Schädel herrumprügeln wie du willst, aber daran
wird er nicht sterben.
Die Filipinos bohren ein kleines Loch mit ihren Fingern,
an der Stelle, wo das Herz sitzt und halten es einfach an !
So ähnlich, wie die Wunderheiler, die mit ihren bloßen
Händen operieren . Ist schon interessant zu beobachten.|uhoh:

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Dart

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*



rauber83 schrieb:


> ....ich wuerd mich zb weigern ein boot zu chartern wo alles der crew gehoert und dann billfish mitgenommen werden, das ist zum kotzen.... in den usa zb gehoert alles dem kunden(marlin und sail werden selbstverständlich zurückgesetzt, bzw es ist ja illegal den fish ueberhaupt aus dem wasser zu heben)......


Hmmmh, da sind die Anbieter in den USA vermutlich sehr vorbildlich.
Kleine Zwischenfrage....wenn man sich die Preise z.B. für Thun anschaut, der ja auch noch zum großen Teil für Wahnsinnspreise in Japan als Sashimi vertickert wird, stellt man sich die Frage ob es auch Anbieter weltweit gibt, die den Fänger/Kunden am Erlös beteiligen.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das bei mancher Ausfahrt der Bootseigner mehr Geld mit dem Fang macht als mit dem Tourpreis, oder irre ich mich da?
Selbst wenn nichts gefangen wurde im schlimmsten Fall, hat er ja sein Geld ohnehin verdient.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## duck_68

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Die meisten Big Game Fische gehören zu den schmackhaftesten Fischen überhaupt. Deswegen
> werden viele von ihnen roh verzehrt, weil die
> zu zerbrutzeln wäre ein Verbrechen.
> Für den Erlöß eines großen Blauflossenthunes kann
> man sich locker einen nagelneuen audi A4 kaufen ! |bigeyes




genau meine Meinung!


----------



## rauber83

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*



Dart schrieb:


> Hmmmh, da sind die Anbieter in den USA vermutlich sehr vorbildlich.
> Kleine Zwischenfrage....wenn man sich die Preise z.B. für Thun anschaut, der ja auch noch zum großen Teil für Wahnsinnspreise in Japan als Sashimi vertickert wird, stellt man sich die Frage ob es auch Anbieter weltweit gibt, die den Fänger/Kunden am Erlös beteiligen.
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das bei mancher Ausfahrt der Bootseigner mehr Geld mit dem Fang macht als mit dem Tourpreis, oder irre ich mich da?
> Selbst wenn nichts gefangen wurde im schlimmsten Fall, hat er ja sein Geld ohnehin verdient.
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:



naja so einfach ist das nicht. kommt halt wieder auf die gegend an. die hohen preise erzielen nur ganz ausgewaehlte fische. da muss alles stimmen, der fettgehalt die temperatur usw. meistens werden diese fische direkt an prozessorschiffe weitergegeben. die gesammte behandlung des fisches ist sehr kompliziert. man darf sich jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass am hafen dann der fisch von den japanern gekauft wird.... meist wird der fisch ja iwie auf lokalen märkten verkauft oder so.... kommerzielen ausmaß nimmt das net an. hier in den usa kommst ja eigentlich gleich in den knast wenn du ohne commercial license fish verkaufst. und diese license bekommst net. auf den longline booten sind sogar immer welche von der fischereibehoerde dabei um die quoten zu kontrollieren.....


----------



## Dart

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*



rauber83 schrieb:


> naja so einfach ist das nicht. kommt halt wieder auf die gegend an. die hohen preise erzielen nur ganz ausgewaehlte fische. da muss alles stimmen, der fettgehalt die temperatur usw. meistens werden diese fische direkt an prozessorschiffe weitergegeben. die gesammte behandlung des fisches ist sehr kompliziert. man darf sich jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass am hafen dann der fisch von den japanern gekauft wird.... meist wird der fisch ja iwie auf lokalen märkten verkauft oder so.... kommerzielen ausmaß nimmt das net an. hier in den usa kommst ja eigentlich gleich in den knast wenn du ohne commercial license fish verkaufst. und diese license bekommst net. auf den longline booten sind sogar immer welche von der fischereibehoerde dabei um die quoten zu kontrollieren.....


Thx für die Info...wieder etwas dazu gelernt.#6
Da bleibt der Audi A4 von @zandermouse wohl die krasse Ausnahme, schade eigentlich.|supergri
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## zanderaal

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Gar nicht sondern makieren und wieder zurück
das ist meine Meinung!

gruß vom Niederrhein


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*



zanderaal schrieb:


> Gar nicht sondern makieren und wieder zurück
> das ist meine Meinung!
> 
> gruß vom Niederrhein


 
Das hättest Du mit dem Karpfen machen sollen, den
Du da hältst ! Der schmeckt sowie so nicht, ist aber
so zu sagen unserer Süßwasser-big-game-fisch.|supergri

Also ich pflege nicht mein Geld zu makieren und
schwimmen zu lassen. Da wo ich solchen Fischen
nachstelle gibt es Gott sei Dank noch genug davon,
so dass die Entnahme einiger, weniger Fische den
Bestand nicht gefährdet. Aber Karpfen lasse ich
regelmäßig wieder schwimmen, denn die schmecken 
mir nicht. #h 

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## rauber83

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*



zanderaal schrieb:


> Gar nicht sondern makieren und wieder zurück
> das ist meine Meinung!
> 
> gruß vom Niederrhein



kannst du mir erklären warum ich einen dolphin (mahi mahi,dorado) wieder zurücksetzen sollte, wenn dieser bis zu 15 lbs im ERSTEN lebensjahr zunimmt? das selbe beim cobia. schwertfische wachsen auch unheimlich schnell. solange es den bestand nicht gefährdet wäre es meiner meinung schwachsinnig gamefish zurückzusetzen, weil allein das wort zurücksetzen schon problematisch ist. wenn dann gar nicht dem wasser entnehmen!!!!! bei marlin, spear- und sailfish bin ich natürlich deiner meinung.... les mal meine reports in weltweit forum über yellowfin tuna fischen vor der küste floridas.... wos viel fisch gibt kannst du ihn auch entnehmen....


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*

[ also tuna und so erstmal ein paar mit dem knueppel, dann draht ins rueckgrad und ausbluten. wahoo und dolphin das selbe aber meistens kein ausbluten.     



was is t bitteschön mit draht ins rückrad gemeint???


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Die meisten Big Game Fische gehören zu den schmackhaftesten Fischen überhaupt. Deswegen
> werden viele von ihnen roh verzehrt, weil die
> zu zerbrutzeln wäre ein Verbrechen.
> Für den Erlöß eines großen Blauflossenthunes kann
> man sich locker einen nagelneuen audi A4 kaufen ! |bigeyes
> 
> @heiko666666,
> 
> ja was glaubst Du denn, wie man einen big game fisch tötet ? Genau so, wie jeden anderen Fisch auch. Der einzige Unterschied ist , dass manchmal der big game fisch den
> Angler tötet.
> Es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen wie z.B. ein Dorado,
> der 'ne Hornplatte im Schädel hat. Dem kannst Du
> auf dem Schädel herrumprügeln wie du willst, aber daran
> wird er nicht sterben.
> Die Filipinos bohren ein kleines Loch mit ihren Fingern,
> an der Stelle, wo das Herz sitzt und halten es einfach an !
> So ähnlich, wie die Wunderheiler, die mit ihren bloßen
> Händen operieren . Ist schon interessant zu beobachten.|uhoh:
> 
> Gruß
> 
> zandermouse


 




ja so en grosser marlin juckt dass doch nicht wenn der mit nem stock verprügelt wird und auf fotos sieht man nicht ne stelle vom man denn fisch abgestochen hat, dah ist immer alles noch ganz heil...
und ich hoffe du weisst dass nen a4 30.000euro kostet!?!
gruss heiko...


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*



heiko666666 schrieb:


> ja so en grosser marlin juckt dass doch nicht wenn der mit nem stock verprügelt wird und auf fotos sieht man nicht ne stelle vom man denn fisch abgestochen hat, dah ist immer alles noch ganz heil...
> und ich hoffe du weisst dass nen a4 30.000euro kostet!?!
> gruss heiko...


 
Erst einmal ist so ein großer Marlin ein sehr gefährlicher
Fisch, wenn du von solch kleinen Booten aus angelst,
wie ich. Der kann aus meinem Boot sehr schnell 
Kaninchenstreu machen, deswegen versuchen wir
so einen Fisch nicht, oder nur sehr vorsichtig zu landen !
Wenn er ausgedrillt ist, kannst Du ihn ganz leicht
töten. Ich habe das noch nie gemacht, sonder nur
davon gehört.
Ein Wahoo stirbt sofort, nach einem Schlag auf den
Kopf mit der Rückseite des Gaffs. Manche Angler verwenden 
japanische Killsticks, die sie ihm zwischen die Augen rammen. 

Bei einem Blauflossenthun muss sofort nach dem Töten
mit einer Nadel das Rückenmark zerstört werden, sonst
wird es leider nichts mit dem audi. Danach wird der Fisch
auf -60 grad C. heruntergekühlt und nach Tokio verschifft. 
Dort kann er 60.000 - 80.000 € bringen. Also kannst
Du, wenn der Fisch groß genug ist, drei Audi A4 von kaufen, 
wenn Du keine weiteren Unkosten hattest.:m

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Jose

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

na, keine prüfung gemacht?
du nimmst deinen FISCHTÖTER,
betäubst ihn damit,
danach führst du einen herzstich, wahlweise kiemenschnitt durch.

falls du allerdings schon in sachen big-game unterwegs warst/bist:
gut, dass wir drüber geschrieben haben.
ich hab auch keine ahnung: mit 'ner axt? 'nem 44er? mit ???

rauber63 ( nomen est omen?) zandermaus |bigeyes haben dir ja kräftig geholfen in ihrer selbstdarstellung. die guten biggamer...
zanderaal ist echt ok und sowas von im recht.

ist aber ne frage von dir rein aus wissensdurst, bitte.


----------



## rauber83

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*



Jose schrieb:


> na, keine prüfung gemacht?
> du nimmst deinen FISCHTÖTER,
> betäubst ihn damit,
> danach führst du einen herzstich, wahlweise kiemenschnitt durch.
> 
> falls du allerdings schon in sachen big-game unterwegs warst/bist:
> gut, dass wir drüber geschrieben haben.
> ich hab auch keine ahnung: mit 'ner axt? 'nem 44er? mit ???
> 
> rauber63 ( nomen est omen?) zandermaus |bigeyes haben dir ja kräftig geholfen in ihrer selbstdarstellung. die guten biggamer...
> zanderaal ist echt ok und sowas von im recht.
> 
> ist aber ne frage von dir rein aus wissensdurst, bitte.



sorry es geht hier nicht um selbstdarstellung.... da gehoert normaler menschenverstand dazu. wär das selbe wenn ich dir sage dass du ne regenbogenforelle aus nem forellenpuff zurücksetzen sollst. wenn es einen guten bestand gibt dann kann man auch fische entnehmen. dafuer gibt  es ja auch eine fischereibehoerde die penibel alles reklementiert. wenn ich 10 mahis am tag pro person fangen darf und diese gar nicht mal ein schonmass haben, warum sollt ich sie dann nicht einen oder 2 oder 3 mitnehmen? wenn ich 2 wahoos fangen darf warum sollt ich nicht welche mitnehmen. wie gesagt bei marlinen ist das was anderes. 
ich bezeichne mich nicht als biggamer oder denke iwie ich bin was besseres, wie du das anklingen lassen hast. ich arbeite halt auf einem offshore boot und fische privat auf pelagisch lebende fische. ich halte mich an alle gesetze also gibts da nix zu meckern. ist doch das selbe wenn jemand am vereinsgewässer fische zum essen mitnimmt. da gibts doch keinen unterschied. seltene oder geschuetzte fische setzt du zurück, normale nimmst du mit wenn du willst.... 
ich glaub das problem ist, dass es sich halt nicht viele leute vorstellen koennen, dass fischen auf wahoo, mahi oder tuna auch alltagsgeschaeft sein kann, genauso wie wenn man täglich an den baggersee fährt. die fische sind halt meistens groesser und der aufwand etwas größer, aber prinzipiell seh ich da keinen unterschied. manchmal hat man spitzen tage, manchmal muss man halt noch ein bisschen bottom fishing machen, um was in der kühöbox zu haben, manchmal geht gar nichts.... das alles ist keine zauberei und es fuehlt sich auch keiner als was besseres oder so, wie es anscheinend oft gesehen wird.


----------



## Jose

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*



rauber83 schrieb:


> sorry es geht hier nicht um selbstdarstellung....



hast ja recht mit allem was du schriebst.
nur in einem, dem wichtigsten punkt, nämlich einer antwort auf die frage des TE: NADA!

also was war dein post? ne antwort.

doch wohl nicht.

nu mal butter bei deine fische: wie schlachtest du so ein tier ab? ( so ein wunderschönes, ..., ?)


----------



## Ollek

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*



Jose schrieb:


> hast ja recht mit allem was du schriebst.
> nur in einem, dem wichtigsten punkt, nämlich einer antwort auf die frage des TE: NADA!
> 
> also was war dein post? ne antwort.
> 
> doch wohl nicht.
> 
> nu mal butter bei deine fische: wie schlachtest du so ein tier ab? ( so ein wunderschönes, ..., ?)



 Ich "reisse mal wieder aus dem Zusammenhang" da ich das am besten kann (aber dennoch denke das es oft berechtigt ist), aber Rauber83 hat bereits in einem Parallelthread den Heiko666666 (warum auch immer) eröffnet hat auf die Frage geantwortet.

Klick


----------



## saily

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*

Hallo,

also ganz so einfach wie manche hier tun ist das mit der Töterei dann ja auch wieder nicht - es gibt da schon ein paar wesentliche Unterschiede zum z. B. Karpfen töten!

Zu allererst ist es beim Töten von echten Großfischen (ich rede jetzt von Tun und Marlin) so, daß die Fische richtig ausgedrillt werden müssen. Einen z. B. 500lbs Marlin in 15 min ans Boot zu drillen und diesen dann zu gaffen kann ein böses Ende nehmen... Soll ein solcher Fisch verwertet werden, sollte er so müde gedrillt werden, dass er schon nahezu regungslos ans Boot kommt. Dann hilft ein Knüppel allein auch noch nix. Ein Flying Gaff muß her. Man sollte versuchen, den Fisch in etwa in "schulterhöhe", also knapp hinter dem Kopf im oberen Bereich zu gaffen. Ein normales festes Gaff würde so ein Fisch in seinem letzten aufbäumen einfach aufbiegen.  Hat man den Fisch dann an einem Flying Gaff wird oft versucht eine Seilschlinge um den Schwanz zu legen um den Fisch von beiden Seiten fixieren zu können. Bevor so ein Fisch an Board genommen wird, hält man ihn dann am Bill und schlägt einige Male mit einer Art Baseballschläger auf die Stirn etwas hinter den Augen. Den Tod kann man bei den meisten Arten am Wechsel der Farben recht einfach erkennen.

Für mich sind alle Fischarten ethisch gleichwertig. Warum "billfishe SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH IMMER freigelassen werden" oder warum das NATÜRLICH "bei Marlinen etwas anderes" ist - die Tune und Mahis aber nahezu ALLE eine auf den Kopf kriegen ist mir rätselhaft. Ich habe schon smoked sailfish in Kenia und smoked Marlin (black und blue) in Mauritius und gegrilltes selbstgeangeltes Marlinsteak auf Cabo Verde gegessen. Das war alles überaus delikat. Also nur am Geschmack kanns nicht liegen! Was die Billfishe angeht hat sich hier eine Art "Pseudo-Marketing-Moral" entwickelt. In Wahrheit sind sie unterm Strich keinen Deut "edler" oder schützenswerter als andere Arten. Sie machen lediglich etwas mehr Spaß im Drill da sie mehr springen. Die Tune werden erbarmungslos gejagt bis zum letzten Exemplar-die billfishe sind "heilig" - für mich ist das nur noch Schwachsinn!

Zum Thema BFT - wenn sich nicht ganz grundsätzlich was ändert wird es auch noch lukrativ sein den letzten BFT auf diesen Weltmeeren zu suchen und zu fangen - denn irgendein Milliardär wäre sicher bereit für das letzte "ECHTE" Sushi der Welt ein paar Millionen locker zu machen! Der Vergleich mit einem A4 ist keinesfalls übertrieben. Je nach Gewicht kann schon fast ne Eigentumswohnung daraus werden...

Und fangt jetzt bitte nicht schon wieder mit der Streiterei an - mit Rute und Rolle werden keine Big Game Arten ausgerottet!!!!!

TL

saily


----------



## Jose

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ich "reisse mal wieder aus dem Zusammenhang" da ich das am besten kann (aber dennoch denke das es oft berechtigt ist), aber Rauber83 hat bereits in einem Parallelthread den Heiko666666 (warum auch immer) eröffnet hat auf die Frage geantwortet.
> 
> Klick




danke für das "aus dem zusammenhang reissen" und für den hinweis und dann natürlich ein sorry an rauber und zandermaus


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Hab die beiden ( gleichen ) Themen mal zusammengeführt.


----------



## donlotis

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Hallo,

ein richtig großer Heilbutt bekommt oft am Boot einen Fangschuss. Bei YouTube mehrfach zu sehen...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## rauber83

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*



saily schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ganz so einfach wie manche hier tun ist das mit der Töterei dann ja auch wieder nicht - es gibt da schon ein paar wesentliche Unterschiede zum z. B. Karpfen töten!
> 
> Zu allererst ist es beim Töten von echten Großfischen (ich rede jetzt von Tun und Marlin) so, daß die Fische richtig ausgedrillt werden müssen. Einen z. B. 500lbs Marlin in 15 min ans Boot zu drillen und diesen dann zu gaffen kann ein böses Ende nehmen... Soll ein solcher Fisch verwertet werden, sollte er so müde gedrillt werden, dass er schon nahezu regungslos ans Boot kommt. Dann hilft ein Knüppel allein auch noch nix. Ein Flying Gaff muß her. Man sollte versuchen, den Fisch in etwa in "schulterhöhe", also knapp hinter dem Kopf im oberen Bereich zu gaffen. Ein normales festes Gaff würde so ein Fisch in seinem letzten aufbäumen einfach aufbiegen.  Hat man den Fisch dann an einem Flying Gaff wird oft versucht eine Seilschlinge um den Schwanz zu legen um den Fisch von beiden Seiten fixieren zu können. Bevor so ein Fisch an Board genommen wird, hält man ihn dann am Bill und schlägt einige Male mit einer Art Baseballschläger auf die Stirn etwas hinter den Augen. Den Tod kann man bei den meisten Arten am Wechsel der Farben recht einfach erkennen.
> 
> Für mich sind alle Fischarten ethisch gleichwertig. Warum "billfishe SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH IMMER freigelassen werden" oder warum das NATÜRLICH "bei Marlinen etwas anderes" ist - die Tune und Mahis aber nahezu ALLE eine auf den Kopf kriegen ist mir rätselhaft. Ich habe schon smoked sailfish in Kenia und smoked Marlin (black und blue) in Mauritius und gegrilltes selbstgeangeltes Marlinsteak auf Cabo Verde gegessen. Das war alles überaus delikat. Also nur am Geschmack kanns nicht liegen! Was die Billfishe angeht hat sich hier eine Art "Pseudo-Marketing-Moral" entwickelt. In Wahrheit sind sie unterm Strich keinen Deut "edler" oder schützenswerter als andere Arten. Sie machen lediglich etwas mehr Spaß im Drill da sie mehr springen. Die Tune werden erbarmungslos gejagt bis zum letzten Exemplar-die billfishe sind "heilig" - für mich ist das nur noch Schwachsinn!
> 
> Zum Thema BFT - wenn sich nicht ganz grundsätzlich was ändert wird es auch noch lukrativ sein den letzten BFT auf diesen Weltmeeren zu suchen und zu fangen - denn irgendein Milliardär wäre sicher bereit für das letzte "ECHTE" Sushi der Welt ein paar Millionen locker zu machen! Der Vergleich mit einem A4 ist keinesfalls übertrieben. Je nach Gewicht kann schon fast ne Eigentumswohnung daraus werden...
> 
> Und fangt jetzt bitte nicht schon wieder mit der Streiterei an - mit Rute und Rolle werden keine Big Game Arten ausgerottet!!!!!
> 
> TL
> 
> saily



also das thema marlin lass ich mal aussen vor, da könnt man ne endlosdiskussion anfangen und das soll hier nicht sein...jedem das seine. hab gehört stör, mondfisch und manatee schmecken auch sehr gut #6wens interessiert kann ja mal hier vorbei schauen: http://www.billfishing.org/new/index.asp es geht ja nicht darum was edler ist, sondern darum nachhaltigkeit auch als sportfischer zu praktizieren. ne pappel wächst schnell, ne eiche langsam oder so 

also nochmal zum töten sehr grosser fische: grosse bft sterben sehr oft im drill, da diese oft aus versehen mit zu leichtem gerät gehakt werden, also erübrigt so das töten. marline lass ich mal aussen vor. oft, wenn man etwas geübt ist, kann man mahis ganz gut durch einen gezielten gaffshot ausser gefecht setzen. grosse haie, sofern man diese mitnehmen will, werden oft in der schwanzflosse nachgeschliffen und so zu sagen erträngt. dies soll nun nicht heissen, dass diese methode von mir in irgendeiner weiße unterstützt oder praktiziert wird  teilweise werden haie auch erschossen, wobei dies in den usa illegal ist, also kann ich nix über andere länder sagen. in vielen ländern werden kleinee oder gefährliche fische auch einfach in eiswasser geworfen und sind somit innerhalb weniger sekunden gelähmt. wobei auch hier diese methode keinerlei unterstützung meinerseits bekommt, das muss man hier schon festhalten weil es bestimmt jemand moniert....


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Ich weiß nicht was hier noch geschrieben wird , aber ich habe die Sache ganz einfach erledigt. Der Tun u.Mahi Mahi bekommen einige richtige Schläge auf die Mütze u. die Sails die wir gefangen haben waren schon so entkräftet das sie sofort starben wenn sie im Boot waren.

G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## zulu

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Ich drille meine thune immer aus wenn ich sie mitnehmen will.
Dann ist der fisch an der bordwand und macht kaum noch einen mucks.
Dann setze ich ganz ruhig und gezielt das große gaff an den richtigen punkt und der fisch blutet komplett aus.
Wenn das nicht reicht bekommt er noch einen schlag mit dem basie und dann sind die lichter aus.

Und komm mir jetzt bitte keiner damit, ich müsste den fisch doch erst entnehmen, betäuben und dann ausbluten lassen.
Das ist alles  deutsches emogequatsche und hat mit der realität wirklich garnichts zu tun - fisch.
Wer will schon 10 liter blut im boot.

Mahis totschlagen ist gar nicht so einfach.
Meistens kommen die noch recht grün und zu mehreren  in das boot.
Auf den meisten charterbooten landen die in der fischkiste und zappeln sich dort in die ewigkeit.

Das wichtigste werkzeug an bord für dieses geschäft ist und bleibt weltweit ein dicker knüppel.

freundlichst   |wavey:


Z.


----------



## rauber83

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*



zulu schrieb:


> Ich drille meine thune immer aus wenn ich sie mitnehmen will.
> Dann ist der fisch an der bordwand und macht kaum noch einen mucks.
> Dann setze ich ganz ruhig und gezielt das große gaff an den richtigen punkt und der fisch blutet komplett aus.
> Wenn das nicht reicht bekommt er noch einen schlag mit dem basie und dann sind die lichter aus.
> 
> Und komm mir jetzt bitte keiner damit, ich müsste den fisch doch erst entnehmen, betäuben und dann ausbluten lassen.
> Das ist alles  deutsches emogequatsche und hat mit der realität wirklich garnichts zu tun - fisch.
> Wer will schon 10 liter blut im boot.
> 
> Mahis totschlagen ist gar nicht so einfach.
> Meistens kommen die noch recht grün und zu mehreren  in das boot.
> Auf den meisten charterbooten landen die in der fischkiste und zappeln sich dort in die ewigkeit.
> 
> Das wichtigste werkzeug an bord für dieses geschäft ist und bleibt weltweit ein dicker knüppel.
> 
> freundlichst   |wavey:
> 
> 
> Z.



nur ein tipp: lass tunas ueber 70 -80 pfund ausbluten. das fleisch ist einfach vielllllllll besser finde ich.... für was gibts denn nen raw water washdown


----------



## mattes

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Hallo !
Von meinen Touren auf den Kapverden mit einheimischen Berufsfischern kenne ich es so das  Tuna und Wahoo ordentlich etwas auf die Rübe bekommen . Beim Tuna nicht ganz so wild aber beim Wahoo wird es ordentlich , weil die Fischer einen guten Respekt vor dem Gebiss haben . Die Hände der Fischer zeugen davon . 
Gruß Mattes


----------



## zulu

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

@ rauber83

mach ich auch immer, aber ausserbord,
ich habe genug zeit, wenig haie und kann dann den sauberen fisch an bord nehmen.
Ich bin ja kein gewerblicher und kann meine fische leider nicht zu pulver machen .
Darum muss ich die meisten sowieso wieder sausen lassen.

@ mattes

wahoo und kingfish sind gefährlich für  füsse und finger,
das stimmt

manch einer steckt denen zur sicherheit noch einen knüppel
in den hals bis er wirklich tot ist

Z.


----------



## fischerspezi1986

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Weiß jetzt eigentlich irgendwer wie man GROSSE Fische tötet? Ich finde den Einwand, dass man bei großen Marlins keine Verletzungen auf den Fangbildern sieht durchaus berechtigt....???
Ich weiß aber auch dass sehr viele sterben weil sie aus zu großer Tiefe hochgezogen werden...

und zum Nebenthema: an die Entrnahmekritiker, habt ihr euch schon mal überlegt wie viele TONNEN Fisch ein großes Fischereiboot täglich aus dem Wasser zieht? Versteht mich nicht falsch ich finde Tag&Release durchaus berechtigt, ich mach das mit meinen Carps zumeist auch so(bis auf das Tag)...aber wenn mir nach Karpfen oder Zander ist und ich fange einen der das Maß hat...dann hat er sein Leben verwirkt, so einfach ist das!!
Das trifft mei mir jedoch nur bei "gerade groß genug" Fischen zu, wenn sie größer werden werden sie wieder zurück geworfen - das ist aber meine persönliche Einstellung zum Gewässerschutz

LG


----------



## Student

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*



rauber83 schrieb:


> man darf sich jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass am hafen dann der fisch von den japanern gekauft wird.... meist wird der fisch ja iwie auf lokalen märkten verkauft oder so....



Mir hat jemand in Japan erzählt, dass der Thunfisch direkt mit dem Hubschrauber vom Fangschiff abgeholt wird, damit dieser wortwörtlich frisch auf den Teller kommt...


----------



## rauber83

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*



Student schrieb:


> Mir hat jemand in Japan erzählt, dass der Thunfisch direkt mit dem Hubschrauber vom Fangschiff abgeholt wird, damit dieser wortwörtlich frisch auf den Teller kommt...



genau so laeuft das oft. hier handelt es sich aber um sagen wir geplante fangaktionen kommerzieller trawler. das hat nix mit nem big game boot zu tun, dass zufällig mal einen bft gefangen hat. 
also oft werden die fische nicht wirklich durch physische gewalt getoetet. die fische werden hinter dem boot an der schwanzflosse hergeschleppt und dann teilweise so an der bootswand festgebunden, dass die kiemen ueber wasser sind. so passiert z.b. beim letzten mako shark über 1000 lbs. in destin fl......... aber viele fangphotos aus ländern, in denen marline normalerweise nicht entnommen werden, zeigen wirklich im drill verendete tiere.

jetzt nochmal im erst: wer von euch hat denn einen fisch ueber ein paar hundert pfund gefangen, der mitgenommen wurde und ihr aktiv beim töten bzw. anlanden dabeiwart? also das mit dem flying gaff und so stimmt vollkommen nur ganz ehrlich die meisten biggame fische über die wir hier reden sind unter 100 pfund also.....


----------



## saily

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt eigentlich irgendwer wie man GROSSE Fische tötet? Ich finde den Einwand, dass man bei großen Marlins keine Verletzungen auf den Fangbildern sieht durchaus berechtigt....???
> Ich weiß aber auch dass sehr viele sterben weil sie aus zu großer Tiefe hochgezogen werden...
> LG



Wie große Marline getötet werden habe ich bereits ein paar Posts vorher geschrieben. 

Warum sieht man keine Verletzungen? Zum einen weil das Flying Gaff nur ein kleines Loch macht und der Fisch ansonsten erschlagen wird. Das Foto wird meist von der unversehrten Seite gemacht - obwohl man aber auch den Gaffeinstich kaum erkennen kann. Es gibt aber
auch die Fälle wo der Fisch im Drill stirbt. Oft dann in großer Tiefe - schwierig den hochzupumpen  - gelingt aber manchmal auch - der ist dann natürlich völlig unversehrt. Die Schrammen die man manchmal sieht stammen meist vom Fisch über die Reling ins Boot zerren - wenn das Boot keine Marlintür hat!

TL

saily


----------



## zulu

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Warum sollte ein erschlagener marlin am galgen denn irgendwelche verletzungen zeigen ???

Bei  eurer richtig versorgten forelle, beim hecht und beim karpfen
sieht man doch auch nichts.

Warum das so ist wird dem wissensdurstigen klar, wenn er sich mal näher mit dem hirnschädel der fische befasst.

Und:

Ich weiß daß ich nichts weiß,

Marline sterben nicht weil sie aus zu großer tiefe
"hochgezogen" werden.

Marline sinken nicht selten entkräftet oder an der oberfläche gestorben in die tiefe und sind dann meist verloren.

soviel zum hauptthema


freundlichst #h

Z.


----------



## zulu

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Hallo saily !

sitzt auch gerade an der Kiste

Danke für die fachliche ergänzung.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Hallo Zulu,

nur mal so ganz nebenbei, Saily hat recht, GROSSE Marline
gehen in ihrer letzten Flucht oft in die Tiefe, man vermutet sogar, das sie gezielt Selbstmord begehen.

Wenn der Fisch in der 500 - 700 Lbs. Größe ist und nicht tiefer als 500 Meter stirbt, kann man ihn (Hand über Hand) an einer 130 Lbs. Schnur durchaus wieder bergen.

Bei größeren Fischen, die auch meist gar nicht mehr zu bremsen sind, heisst es dann in der Regel Grander versenkt, die Fische sind allerdings samt und sonders tot.

Alle Billfische, egal wie groß, sind mit wenigen Schlägen auf den Schädel mausetot. Da ist der Marlin echt ein Mimöschen.

Haie sind allerdings kaum zu töten, da es aber fast keine mehr gibt, lässt du die sowieso besser wieder frei. 

Noch Fragen ?

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## stanleyclan

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

also bei uns war das so, dass sich der Marlin im Drill mit der schwanzflosse um die Schnur gewickelt hat und os ist das ganze wasser in seine Kiemen geflossen.....hat sich also selbst stranguliert...sachen gibts...


----------



## zulu

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Ja, Marlin

Der saily und ich , wir haben zu gleichen zeit geschrieben und er war schneller fertig als ich, darum liest sich das etwas komisch.

Das mit der selbstmord theorie habe ich auch schon gehört.
Mir ist sowas noch nicht  passiert.

(Waren sie nicht groß genug?)

Diese hand über hand geschichte musste ich vor le morne schon 2 mal aufgeben, weil die strömungen in der tiefe ,
es waren 400 bis 600 m, zu stark waren.

Einmal mussten wir die 80 er abschneiden, das andere mal haben mate und captn zusammen die 130 er mit dem knüppel- wickeltrick
abgerissen.

Aber wenn die sterne gut stehen funktioniert das natürlich.

Ich bin nur  recht traurig wenn so eine leiche hochkommt
und ich den fisch nicht richtig fangen konnte.

Irgendwie zählt der fisch dann für mich nicht.

Ich denke du weißt was ich meine.

freundlichst

#h

Z.


aber wie tötet man denn jetzt b...|gaehn: gähn ?!!


----------



## zulu

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Veltins ?   Nee !
Da die marline ja allesamt oberflächenfische sind, kommt eine flucht in die grosse tiefe doch einem selbstmord gleich.
Wenn er nur weg will, horizontal hätte er jedenfalls mehr platz.
Ich weiß daß ich n...
aber ich denke das hat alles was mit der schwerkraft zu tun.

grins 

Z.


----------



## j4ni

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Sorry für OT, aber der Biggamebereich ist in meinen Augen, der qualitativ hochwertigeste und netteste Bereich im Forum. Und auch wenn ich nichts mit dem Bereich zu tun habe lese ich die Berichte/Diskussionen immer wieder gerne! Was ich von den Bereichen mit denen ich zu tun habe absolut nicht behaupten kann....leider

Müßte man nicht für einen Selbstmord dem Marlin (/Billfish) ein sich selbst-erkennendes Bewußtsein zusprechen? Und worin liegt für den Fisch der "Vorteil"? Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass er nicht bewußt dem Angler eins auswischen will 
Kann es daran liegen, dass der Fisch -ähnlich wie ein Karpfen- einfach entgegen der Zugrichtung flieht, also dann schräg nach unten und der Selbsterhaltungstrieb der gegen das schnelle Abtauchen (wenn das die Todesursache ist) quasi vom Fluchttrieb, der ja auch mit dem Selbsterhaltungtrieb zusammenhängt, überdeckt wird?


----------



## zulu

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Bewusstsein ?
Instinkt ?

Meist bleiben die fische an der oberfläche und tauchen nicht.

Sie schwimmen oft auch direkt auf den angler zu.


|pfisch:

Um zu sehen ob es der gleiche angler ist, der ihn letztes mal releast hat ?
Nein es ist der , der meinen bruder umgebracht hat.
Bevor der mich abknüppelt sterbe ich lieber in der eiskalten
tiefe.
Wenn ich nur etwas mehr mumm hätte, dann würde ich dem typ im kampfstuhl am liebsten was mit meinem bill auf die birne hauen.
Das haben andere doch auch schon geschafft.
Oder soll ich lieber der tussi da oben mit der kamera
das megaimplantat durchbohren?

Ach nein , jetzt fällt mir was ein.
Ich schwimme um die schraube und reiss so die schnur ab.
Dann komm ich davon und mit dem neuen piercing bei den mädels besser an.

:q

|bla:

Z.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Es ist wirklich ein bisschen abenteuerlich hier.

Kein Fisch, kein Tier überhaupt begeht bewusst selbstmord. Das lässt sein Insinkt gar nicht zu.

Marline sind auch keineswegs reine Oberflächenfische, vielmehr halten sie sich in Tiefen bis ca. 900m auf. Eine Flucht in die Tiefe hat also nix mit Selbstmord zu tun. 
Es könnte sein ( meine unwissenschaftliche Theorie ) dass es mit dem seitlichen Schnurwinkel zusammenhängt. Bei einer Flucht an der Oberfläche ist der Fisch u.U. sehr starkem, seitlichem Zug ausgesetzt. Oft wird durch die umpositionierung des Bootes dieser seitliche Winkel zu Gunsten des Anglers verändert. Jedenfalls, wenn der Skipper sein Handwerk versteht. Damit wird der Fisch aus der Bahn geworfen und es ist für ihn wesentlich anstrengender gegen seitlichen Zug zu arbeiten. Flieht der Fisch jedoch in die Tiefe, kämpft er nur gegen den realtiv graden Widerstand der Schnur. Dem Angler ist es kaum möglich, seitlichen Zug auszuüben. Vielleicht merkt der Fisch, dass dieser Weg für ihn der einfachere ist.
Nun kann ich mir vorstellen, dass ein schneller und extremer Wechsel der Tiefe für den Marlin, auch wenn er das unter normalen Umständen problemlos verkraftet, im abgekämpften und geschwächten Zustand möglicherweise zu viel ist. Der ohnehin geschwächte Organismus macht das dann nicht mehr mit. 
Reine Theorie von mir, ohne jeden wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund zusammengereimt, aber immerhin eine Erklärung.


----------



## Dart

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Bewußtsein...sich selber als Individuum wahrzunehmen, ist bislang, laut Verhaltensforschern, nur der menschl. Rasse vorbehalten.
Das Fische selbstmörderische Gedanken (oder überhaupt irgendwelche Gedanken nach menschlicher Definition haben) halte ich für ausgeschlossen...um nicht zu sagen "grober Unfug".
Wenn Fische aus großer Tiefe hoch gepumpt werden (siehe Tiefseefischen in den Fjorden) sind sie tot, wenn Fische mal so ganz schnell in die Tiefe gehen auch, dafür sorgt doch schon der immense Druckunterschied. Da gibt es sicherlich robuste Naturen und empfindliche wie den Marlin
Reiner


----------



## Gloin

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*



zulu schrieb:


> Oder soll ich lieber der tussi da oben mit der kamera
> das megaimplantat durchbohren?
> Z.



:qDas Video dazu hab ich auch gesehen, eine der geilsten Stories EVER!!!


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Die Erklärung mit dem seitlichen Zug finde ich schon mal ganz gut, aber eins fehlt meiner Meinung noch.|kopfkrat
Wenn der Fisch nach unten schwimmt kann er noch sein ganzes Gewicht mit einsetzen, ohne große Anstrengung .(Schwerrkraft) #c
Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen einen Marlin immer wieder Hochpumpen zu müssen.
Jedes mal wenn ich ihn in der Nähe des Boots hatte drehte er wieder langsam in die Tiefe ab. Nicht schnell sondern kräftig genug um Schnur zu gewinnen. 
Ich war mir sicher, das der Fisch es wusste, das er so am sparsamsten mit seinen Kräfte um ging.
Das Spiel wieder holte sich, bis er nicht mehr konnte, er kämpfte wie ein Tun aber ohne viel zu kreisen u. schnell zu schwimmen
Erst ganz zu Schluss fing er an panisch zu werden und zuspringen mit wilden kurzen Fluchten.

G. Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## donlotis

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Ich glaube dieser Tod hat mit Selbstmord und erst recht mit der Tauchtiefe nichts zu tun (zumindest direkt). Ausschlaggebend ist wohl die physische Anstrengung einerseits, gepaart mit den Stressreaktionen durch die Situation. Schließlich stehen große pelagische Fische relativ am Ende der Nahrungskette und kennen Bedrohungslagen kaum noch.

Dieser "Tod" wird daher eher eine Art Ohnmacht oder komatöser Zustand sein, hervorgerufen durch erheblichen Sauerstoffmangel im Blut.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*



rauber83 schrieb:


> also tuna und so erstmal ein paar mit dem knueppel, dann draht ins rueckgrad und ausbluten. wahoo und dolphin das selbe aber meistens kein ausbluten. also es kommt ja immer drauf an wo man fischt. ich wuerd mich zb weigern ein boot zu chartern wo alles der crew gehoert und dann billfish mitgenommen werden, das ist zum kotzen.... in den usa zb gehoert alles dem kunden(marlin und sail werden selbstverständlich zurückgesetzt, bzw es ist ja illegal den fish ueberhaupt aus dem wasser zu heben). dafuer bezahlt der kunde ja auch. danach photo und dann wird alles filitiert und fuer den kunden in plastiktueten verpackt.....


 
Naja - außerhalb der 12-Meilen Zone bezweifle ich, dass es "illegal" ist!

Bei der Verwertung - oder dem Verkauf im amerikanischen Hafen sieht es allerdings wieder anders aus!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## rauber83

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - außerhalb der 12-Meilen Zone bezweifle ich, dass es "illegal" ist!
> 
> Bei der Verwertung - oder dem Verkauf im amerikanischen Hafen sieht es allerdings wieder anders aus!
> 
> ;O)
> 
> Ernie



naja wenn du ein photo veröffentlichst auf dem ein marlin, sail... jewfish usw aus dem wasser photographiert wurde dann bekommst du erstmal ne verwarnung. solange du wieder einen amerikanischen hafen ansteuerst. sobald du den fuss auf sagen wir mal florida boden setzt gelten die gesetze dort, egal ob du die fische in alabama gefangen hast. deshalb duerfen die federalen und state gesetze sich nicht überschneiden.... naja wenn du immer in internationalen gewaessern bleibst und nie die kueste ansteuerst kannst vermutlich machen was du willst


----------



## zulu

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Hallo ralle 24

Ich kann deine gedanken bezüglich des winkels ja irgendwie nachvollziehen.
Aber da ich privat biologe und kein physiker bin #h

Die wissenschaft geht davon aus daß der lebensraum von marlin, sailfish und speerfish zwischen 0 und max. 200 m
unter der oberfläche ist. 

Diese 200 m sind die oberfläche der ozeane.

Darum oberflächenfische.

Die wissenschaft geht davon aus daß der lebensraum von xiphias gladius zwischen 0 und 800 m tiefe ist.

Der schwertfisch ist der tiefenjäger aber um den geht es hier ja nicht.

Was soll der arme marlin denn da unten mit seinen kleinen augen und seinem kurzen und runden 
stock auf der nase tun ?

Der hat da bestimmt keinen auftrag.

Hat jemand schon mal einen über 200 m tief gefangen?
Ich meine auch zb ein berufsfischer ?
Wenn ja dann wo ?  #c

Würde mich interessieren.

freundlichst 

Z.


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische*



rauber83 schrieb:


> naja wenn du ein photo veröffentlichst auf dem ein marlin, sail... jewfish usw aus dem wasser photographiert wurde dann bekommst du erstmal ne verwarnung. solange du wieder einen amerikanischen hafen ansteuerst. sobald du den fuss auf sagen wir mal florida boden setzt gelten die gesetze dort, egal ob du die fische in alabama gefangen hast. deshalb duerfen die federalen und state gesetze sich nicht überschneiden.... naja wenn du immer in internationalen gewaessern bleibst und nie die kueste ansteuerst kannst vermutlich machen was du willst


 
Und wenn ich vor Sardinien einen Marlin noch auf dem Boot zu Sushi gemacht und dabei photografiert habe???

Glaubst Du in Florida kümmert es jemand, wenn ich dieses Bild dann veröffentliche???(soll heißen: Wer will wissen - ggf. beweisen - von wo und von wann ein solches veröffentlichtes Bild ist!?).

Aber die Frage stellt sich nicht, da ich länger nicht in FL war, bin ja schließlich aus dem Spring-Break-Alter raus!

Aber 2002 & 2003 konnte man auf den Keys noch "geangelten" Sailfish kaufen, den die Touri-Skipper anboten!

Evtl. sind die da jetzt härter geworden!

LG,

Ernie


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*

Die Regelungen werden jedes härter ! 

- Tarpon dürfen seit diesem Jahr (oder war´s bereits letztes Jahr) nicht mehr aus dem Wasser gehoben werden. Grund dafür ist, da anscheinend bei dem "ins Boot hieven" insbesondere die großen Tarpons einen Wirbelsäulenschaden bekommen (können). --> Die Zeit der schönen Tarpon-Fotos mit "Tarpon im Arm auf´m Boot" sind damit vorbei !  Und wer will schon wirklich im Bullshark- und Hammerhead-verseuchten Gebiet mit ´nem Tarpon im Arm im Wasser schwimmen ?!?!? |kopfkrat ...ICH NICHT !!! #t#d

- Wenn man an Riffen angelt (also "tief"), dann darf man nur noch Circle-Hooks verwenden (was aber ohnehin besser ist  )

- Zusätzlich muss man gefangene Riff-Fische (die man nicht mitnimmt oder geschützt sind) "ventilieren" ...also mit ´ner Nadel die Schwimmblase entlüften. Z.B. mit so nem Tool hier (KLICK MICH).

- Man muss zudem auch noch einen De-Hooker dabei haben und benützen, z.B. diesen hier (KLICK).

- Geänderte Bag-Limits für die einzelnen Fischarten ...

-usw., usw.


Hir mal die gesammelten "FL-Regulations"...(KLICK)



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Die Erklärung mit dem seitlichen Zug finde ich schon mal ganz gut, aber eins fehlt meiner Meinung noch.|kopfkrat
> Wenn der Fisch nach unten schwimmt kann er noch sein ganzes Gewicht mit einsetzen, ohne große Anstrengung .(Schwerrkraft) #c
> Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen einen Marlin immer wieder Hochpumpen zu müssen.
> Jedes mal wenn ich ihn in der Nähe des Boots hatte drehte er wieder langsam in die Tiefe ab. Nicht schnell sondern kräftig genug um Schnur zu gewinnen.
> Ich war mir sicher, das der Fisch es wusste, das er so am sparsamsten mit seinen Kräfte um ging.
> 
> 
> G. Tortugaf :vik:




Ich hab zwar leider noch keinen Marlin gefangen, kann mir aber vorstellen, daß die Überlegungen von Tortugaf großteils richtig sind.

Ein zusätzlicher Punkt noch ... wenn der Fisch (nahe) am Boot ist, merkt er, daß er mit seiner bisherigen Taktik der "seitlichen/weiten" Fluchten nahe der Oberfläche irgendwie nicht wirklich weg kommt...folglich versucht er eben eine neue Taktik mit der "Flucht nach unten"...daß die Flucht dann zudem noch "leichter geht", da er sein Gewicht einsetzen kann ist im sicher willkommen.

Und da er auch in größeren Tiefen irgendwo immer noch nicht wegkommt und Gegendruck spürt, flüchtet er -nach meiner Meinung- immer weiter in die Tiefe und damit in Bereiche, in die er normalerweise nie vordringen würde.

Irgendwann ist dann halt "finito" ...

Tja, dumm gelaufen...wenn er an der Oberfläche beim Boot geblieben wäre, hätte er kurz stillhalten müssen für ein nettes Foto, ggf ein kleines Piercing (Tag) und hätte wieder weiterschwimmen können  :q

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*



zulu schrieb:


> Die wissenschaft geht davon aus daß der lebensraum von marlin, sailfish und speerfish zwischen 0 und max. 200 m
> unter der oberfläche ist.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nun ja, ich bin kein Biologe und habe mein Wissen diesbezüglich angelesen. Zumindest beim schwarzen Marlin ist der Lebensraum z.T. sogar bis 1000 m angegeben. Was er dort soll, nun fressen. Tintenfische z.B.
> Ob die Literatur die Wahrheit zeigt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
> Ich habe erst einmal in großer Tiefe geangelt, allerdings nicht auf Marlin. Macht man ja auch normalerweise nicht.
> Ich hatte aber schon mehrfach große ( auch blaue ) Marline im Drill, die deutlich tiefer als 200m abgetaucht sind und das auch überlebt haben.
> Wie auch immer, die Selbstmordtheorie ist in meinen Augen jedenfalls absurd.


----------



## j4ni

*AW: wie tötet man big game fische???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, die Selbstmordtheorie ist in meinen Augen jedenfalls absurd.



Ich denke, da sind eh alle Beteiligten d'accord. Also so weit wie man das im Internet sein kann eben


----------

